# Please look at what is behind the deer you shoot at



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Just a friendly reminder from an avid deer hunter. Please look at what is in line with the deer you shoot at. Last year we had a bullet go through our house. A hunter was down by the river shooting up at a deer. They were about 3/4 of a mile away from our house, and the bullet from the .270 still came into the room we were in ( 2nd floor ), stopping only after it hit a dresser and putting a 3/8 " gouge in it.

Here is some physics for you ( in approximate terms ):

A 7mm 145 gr bullet fired from a gun will hit the ground somewhere around 1/2 second after it is fired. A bullet that travels 3000 fps will go almost 1/3 mile in that time. That is if the gun is level when being fired. If the gun is pointing up the bullet goes a lot further.

Before you start your drive, you should know the location of any buildings, and always keep in mind where they are. Bullets from high powered rifles travel a long ways. And NEVER EVER FIRE UP AT ANYTHING!

Thanks for hunting carefully.


----------

